# IBS-C Memory problems?



## thejono (Oct 7, 2015)

For a few years, I was struggling with IBS-D. Then about a year ago, I worked overseas for a few months and my phenotype switched to IBS-C.

I lost 50 pounds, completely lost my appetite, barely had any energy (would fall into a deep sleep shortly after eating), started having mood swings, struggled with anxiety/depression on a level I have never experienced before, and started having memory problems. I started taking laxatives soon after just to maintain motility.

Before I went overseas, I had a colonoscopy done by a local gastro doctor and they diagnosed me with IBS (at the time I had IBS-D). When I returned from overseas, I saw them immediately and they just gave me Miralax...as though it was some special cure-all.

Upset with my gastro doctor's diagnosis and lack of interest in my digestive and cognitive issues, I decided to go to the Mayo Clinic for a second opinion. After several tests - including a gut transit study - they came back with the same diagnosis.

My digestive problems have improved some over the last few months, and a majority of my symptoms have lessened. Primarily due to MY own research. I found a digestive enzyme that stopped the weight loss, and gave me back a lot of my energy, but not all. It's "Doctor's Best" Betaine HCL, Pepsin, & Gentian Bitters. This saved my life. I was literally losing my mind.

I still struggle with constipation occasionally, but my primary symptoms right now are cognitive related. My short term and long term memory have taken a huge dive.

I feel like I am getting Alzheimer's, but I am only 28 years old, and while there are cases of early-onset alzheimer's at my age, they are incredibly rare. Has anyone else had cognitive troubles such as memory difficulty/loss as a symptom of IBS-C?

Also, I don't take Miralax anymore as it is not recommended for long term use, and has been linked to Alzheimer's. I specifically take Natural Calm when constipated and it clears me up within a few hours. I also don't drink caffeine, but I do still drink beer as it helps me to keep motility.


----------



## Savannah88 (May 23, 2016)

I also have memory issues and have IBS. I would bet money they are related which is scary


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

thejono said:


> For a few years, I was struggling with IBS-D. Then about a year ago, I worked overseas for a few months and my phenotype switched to IBS-C.
> 
> I lost 50 pounds, completely lost my appetite, barely had any energy (would fall into a deep sleep shortly after eating), started having mood swings, struggled with anxiety/depression on a level I have never experienced before, and started having memory problems. I started taking laxatives soon after just to maintain motility.
> 
> ...


No, no memory loss due to IBS-C. Never heard of that before either. I do have it from chain-smoking marijuana for years on end... Do you smoke it? (I don't anymore, been clean & sober for 20 years plus.)


----------



## thejono (Oct 7, 2015)

flossy said:


> No, no memory loss due to IBS-C. Never heard of that before either. I do have it from chain-smoking marijuana for years on end... Do you smoke it? (I don't anymore, been clean & sober for 20 years plus.)


I don't smoke, but I have before. I've been reading up on B vitamin deficiencies, and suspect this might be what is causing my cognitive problems. I read that digestive problems in the stomach and intestines can affect the absorption of B vitamins. Several of my symptoms are symptomatic of people with a B vitamin deficiency, but I need to do more research to make sure...


----------



## thejono (Oct 7, 2015)

Savannah88 said:


> I also have memory issues and have IBS. I would bet money they are related which is scary


Do you get stomach pains when eating specific types of meats? That is how I came upon the digestive enzymes that stopped my weight loss and helped increase my energy levels.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

Savannah88 said:


> I also have memory issues and have IBS. I would bet money they are related which is scary


yes doctors now think the brain and stomach have a direct link ,ibs leads to brain fog they say


----------



## thejono (Oct 7, 2015)

Patrick ibs c said:


> yes doctors now think the brain and stomach have a direct link ,ibs leads to brain fog they say


Unfortunately most doctor's don't consider "brain fog" a diagnosable symptom 

It irritates me that there isn't more research for this problem. I think I'm going to start a non-profit organization, or work with one to gain more funding for digestive problem related research. It also irritates me that I wasted so much money going to the doctor's, and everything that's helped me so far has been my OWN research.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

you're right--more research does need to be done.

The International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders is a registered nonprofit education and research organization. they do a lot of research on gastrointestinal disorders and also a lot of advocacy. it was founded by someone who was struggling with a chronic GI disorder. i've been a supporter of theirs for a long time. they have a great website:

http://www.iffgd.org/


----------



## thejono (Oct 7, 2015)

annie7 said:


> you're right--more research does need to be done.
> 
> The International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders is a registered nonprofit education and research organization. they do a lot of research on gastrointestinal disorders and also a lot of advocacy. it was founded by someone who was struggling with a chronic GI disorder. i've been a supporter of theirs for a long time. they have a great website:
> 
> http://www.iffgd.org/


Great! Thanks for this 

I started taking B-1 vitamins last week and almost all of my problems have ceased. I feel like I did 10 years ago! I've read that IBS and intestinal problems can impact the absorption of certain minerals and vitamins. So it's no surprise I felt like this since my constipation began!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Very interesting people are having memory problems associated with IBS. Honestly? I don't think mine could get much worse, so.... you know!

P.S. GO CAVS!


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

Savannah88 said:


> I also have memory issues and have IBS. I would bet money they are related which is scary


theres a documentery on PBS caled BRAIN GUT connection,discussing that very thing


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Everyone... Not sure if this applies to the OP.. but the drugs they give us for IBS.. Levbid, Levsin, Bentyl ... all are now being shown to literally cause dementia (sometimes death) within years. I had thought it was just the side effects, but now I am very concerned. I am on a low dose of Levbid, have been for little over a year now, and will be talking about something and completely forget what I was even talking about. This happens many times daily now.

Something to consider.


----------

